# I hit a snowbank



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

Yes I did.
I was going through a snowy gutter and I think my board turned and I slammed into the snowbank on the way out. I was a snowwoman. I rode the rest of the day fine but woke up with a sore shoulder. Whoops. I hope it heals fast.

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

U need some football shoulder pads. Vibes to heal up fast.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

cool starry bra


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Me thinks she hit her head..............


----------



## Varza (Jan 6, 2013)

mojo maestro said:


> Me thinks she hit her head..............


Nah, I think this is how she always is...


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

wrathfuldeity said:


> U need some football shoulder pads. Vibes to heal up fast.


Or to just wear her 80s wardrobe.


----------

